# Wie das Importierte verwenden?



## enfera (8. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich das da unten in Eclipse importiere,

import com.sap.mw.jco.*;

wo muss die entsprechende Datei kopieren,
damit ich das Java-Programm ausgeführt werden kann?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2008)

*verschieb*
Die class Dateien, oder das jar müssen im Classpath liegen. In Eclipse konfigurierst du dazu den build path des Projekts.


----------



## enfera (8. Dez 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *verschieb*
> Die class Dateien, oder das jar müssen im Classpath liegen. In Eclipse konfigurierst du dazu den build path des Projekts.



 Kannst du mir bitte das auch auf Deustch sagen? Bin noch ein Anfänger..


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2008)

http://help.eclipse.org/ganymede/to...rties-build-path.htm?resultof="build" "path"


----------

